

Gates took credit for my ideas: Microsoft co-founder Paul Allen - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/gates-took-credit-for-my-ideas-microsoft-cofounder-paul-allen-20110502-1e3pf.html

======
pstack
I could possibly swallow this accusation if only there were an established
history of this behavior. _+cough+_

